# Progress Hops



## warrenlw63 (2/6/04)

Greetings all,  

Just received a kilo of Progress hop pellets from Hopco. Main reason I bought them was (1) price was good ($25) and (2) I brew a lot of English Ales.

Has anybody had experience with Progress. Are they any good aroma wise?
Are they similar to Fuggles or Goldings?

Warren - :chug:


----------



## bonk (2/6/04)

Hi,

i've used them in several ales (mainly trying to clone hobgoblin - main hop in it) and its not bad at all. 

you can use fuggles as a substitute for progress, but progress is meant to have a more fruity aroma and is used in lot of cask ales.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/6/04)

Cheers Bonk!  

Sounds exactly what I'm looking for. Thinking of trying to make something like Wadworth 6X clone or some sort of darkish bitter over the next couple of weeks. 

I've got a kilo of these things so I won't be using them sparingly in this brew.

Warren -

BTW How did the Hobgoblin clone go? Not a bad drop Hobgoblin.


----------



## johnno (2/6/04)

Hello warren and welcome,
How did you go about getting these hops from Hopco?
Do they have an outlet in Melb somewhere or did you order through the mail.
Do they have any other varieties.
Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/6/04)

g'day Johnno,

They actually posted a message on Oz Craftbrewer www.craftbrewer.org

I'll attach a copy of the email, they have other varieties of pellets and cones availiable for a limtied time. They're located in Sth. Hobart but I believe that their storage facilities are located in Melbourne. Not 100% sure though.

Give 'em a ring though. I'm pretty sure they'd still have more. I only ordered mine about this time last week.

They take cheque or direct payment to their bank account. Postage is $7.00

Anyway here's the email and details,

Dear Brewers

Here at Hopco we have had to do some repackaging of hops and as a result have some New Zealand Flowers available in 1 kg packs. The varieties are;
NZ Fuggle flowers a/a 5.1%
NZ Styrian Golding flowers	a/a 4.5%
NZ Pacific Hallertau flowers	a/a 6.0%
NZ Nelson Sauvin flowers	a/a 13.5%
The price for these packs is $44 each (GST inclusive), postage will be $7.

There are only 4 packs of each variety so get in early.

We also still have some of the 1 kg packs of pellets at $25 each (GST inclusive). The varieties left are;
US Crystal	a/a 4.0 %
US Ahtanum	a/a 5.7 %
US Galena	a/a 12.9 %
US Santiam	a/a 6.3 %
US Sterling	a/a 6.8 %
US Vangard	a/a 6.2 %
US Golding	a/a 4.0 %
UK Progress	a/a 5.7 %

Kind regards

Sandy Ross
Hopco Pty Ltd
Phone: 03 6225 1596
Fax: 03 6225 2879
Mobile: 0403 005 248


----------



## johnno (2/6/04)

Thanks very much for that.
I'll give them a call.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/6/04)

Sounds like a good idea Johnno  

Can't argue with the current price. Let me know how you go.

Warren -


----------



## Jovial_Monk (2/6/04)

The Progress hops are similar to Whitbread Goldings which are specified in several recipes int eh CAMRA brewbooks.

They are said to be sweeter than Fuggles and with a softer bitterness.

The Santiam are like Tettnanger and the Vanguard are like Hallertau Mittelfruh. Do a Google on Yakima Chief for more details on the US hops. If anyone misses out on any of the hops listed by Sandy I have them all

Jovial Monk


----------



## bonk (2/6/04)

J_M do you have a web site or you only phone / fax orders???


----------



## Crispy (2/6/04)

Warren,

Cheers for posting that info,

I've ordered a kilo of Santium and a Kilo of Vangard.

They will send 2kg for the $7- postage fee  


Cheers

Crispy


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/04)

No probs Crispy  

When you see those big 1 kilo ziplock bags you'll get a warm and fuzzy feeling (like I did) and an exteme need to brew straight away (like I wish I had the time to).  

Warren -


----------



## johnno (3/6/04)

After checking out the different styles available I decided to get a kilo of the US Ahtanum.
Well thats going to make quite a few beers for me.Thanks once again Warrenlw63 for the info.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/04)

Johnno,

Ahtanum sound like an interesting type of ale hop. Best info I could find on them is that they are similar to Cascade.

Looks like you'll be knocking out a few APAs eh? Let me know what they're like in the finished product.

If you want the specs on Ahtanum go to page 3 of the PDF book I've attached. It's from Hopunion USA, gives all the technical stuff on most hops. :huh: 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (3/6/04)

warrenlw63,
I'll let you know how they turn out. As I've only been brewing for just over a year and am only just making my first lager I thought Id stick to making lots of ales with a lager here or there.
So much to try and so little time.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/04)

Fair enough Johnno.

I've been at this crazy hobby for 7 years now. I've probably got nearly 100 all-grain brews under my belt (true) and I've still got a to-do list as long as the Birdsville Track.

T'was a wise man who penned so many beers, so little time.  

Warren -


----------



## johnno (9/6/04)

Got my kilo of US Ahtanum hops yesterday.
So far I have primarily brewed ales and these were the closest to Cascade on the list they had.
Alpha of 5.7 according to the pack they came in. Has anyone used these before?
At least I will get to make a heavily hopped (for me) ale soon.
Let you know how it turns out.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/6/04)

Johnno,

Is it me or have you changed your mugshot recently? You look like Alexi Sayle now  

The only consistent descriptive of Ahtanum I can find is floral/spicy.

I've got the Progress already to fire too on Monday. I love long weekends. They make mighty good guilt-free brew days.  

Warren


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/04)

Hi all,

I finally knocked out a batch yesterday with a liberal dosage of Progress Hops.

It was something roughly resembling a Wadworth 6x clone. I'm hoping the finished product smells half as good as the unfermented wort.  

Progress seems to have a very nice, pungent aroma. But as we all know what we smell pre-fermentation doesn't always turn out the same post-fermentation. I might even dry-hop this batch as well.
The way I'm going I'll get through this kilo of hops in no time.  

I'll update on the final product when it's tapped.

Here's the recipe if anybody would like to try it;
6X of sorts. 40 litres

4kg Fawcett's Marris Otter
4kg Joe White Traditional Ale
400g Fawcett's Crystal 120 EBC
60g Fawcett's Black Malt 1200 EBC (Added at Mash Out)
100g Torrified Wheat

70g Progress ~5.8AAU start of boil (75mins)
30g Progress @15 mins.
30g Progress Steeped for 5 mins at strikeout

Yeast, recultured from a bottle of Coopers Sparkling Ale.
O.G. 1.050
IBUs 36

Warren -


----------



## Jovial_Monk (15/6/04)

I willbe very interested to hear how this brew turns out

Jovial Monk


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/04)

So will I Jovial Monk -

I'm running a little short on stock. May have to get this one kegged and up a little early. Nothing wrong with a bit of green beer flavour  

Seem to be going through one of those periods where guests are consuming it as quick as I can produce. I've just finished a similar batch made with Target hops. Got some real rave reviews on that one. Very good bittering hop IMO.

Warren -


----------



## Jovial_Monk (15/6/04)

Hmmm yeah you think Target, 10%AA, cheap bittering hop. Then you open a 5Kg brick of Target pellets and WOW! THIS SMELLS GOOD!!!!

Similarly with Challenger, an underappreciated hop that actually has nice aroma

Jovial Monk


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/04)

Yep,

Target sure has a good aroma  

Only thing is you need to treat it with a little respect. Can become a bit of a bully.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/04)

Just kegged the beer,

Had the usual taste of the fermenter dregs. First impressions of Progress hops is good. Nice bitterness and the best way to describe the flavour would be (bear with me not good with descriptives) :lol: Would be berries/blackberries/blackcurrants.

Interesting hop. Just to really get the Progress experience I dry-hopped each keg with a tablespoon of Progress as well.

Warren :chug:


----------

